

How to Protect Your Home Network - SunnyJaspal
http://techcombo.com/how-to-protect-your-home-network
We have all heard of hackers, and what they are capable of doing, the simple way to prevent them is not to give them anything to feed off. If you are not familiar with the term “hacker”, an example in the tech industry is the Mikeyy worm (hacker name: Michael Mooney) who breached the popular micro-blogging service, Twitter.<p>You would be quite amazed at how easily you can be compromised, lots of computer networks tend to be vulnerable and are so easily hacked.<p>You would have thought that, the way technology is advancing, the networking region would have become more efficient and safe. But you would be mistaken. A few years ago, only people who were advanced and cautious about their computer networking and had sufficient know-how, would set up networks. Therefore, they could keep to keep any hackers at bay, at least from their network.<p>Nowadays, anyone and everyone set up home networks. There are now, many more “newbie’s” in comparison to advanced networkers. People tend to go through the network installation process ignoring any software/hardware protection; likely to be using a basic set-up which, as we know can be their biggest downfall. Another 10 minutes of a user’s time, exploring how to secure their network, is the defining moment which makes your network hack-proof or not.
======
HalcyonMuse
This article was not of the caliber I expect at HN.

Much more useful would be recommendations for cheap, robust home firewall
options that surpass the average consumer-grade without being ridiculously
expensive.

~~~
sachmanb
pfsense! <http://www.pfsense.org/> you can put pfsense or its sister project,
m0n0wall (scaled down version), on any machine or an embedded machine. Really
extensive feature list, reduces costs to hardware.

There's also DD-WRT (which you install onto commercial appliances, then
overwrite their firmware), but I haven't tried it out yet.

Didn't upvote the article, you're absolutely right about it being fluff.

